# Salmon smoking times



## buckeyesmoker (Jun 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about how long it will take to smoke 1-3/4 LB of salmon fillets? What I've read so far is that they should smoke at 225-240 until the meat reaches about 165 and is flaky. How long will that take? I'm trying to plan out the times so I have an organized smoke (doing some sausage and a brisket as well, also first time on them).

As the wise King Salmon said, "smoke'em if ya got'em!"


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 29, 2006)

buckey..

Hello there...When I have done salmon..I have done it at 225*...and had a probe in the center of it monitoring the temp...shooting for 145*...but at around 130-135..I take a peek..and if the top of the salmon is turning white with the oils rising to the top..I usually pull it then....I would say that is around 1-1/2 hours....I don't like my fish over cooked and dryed out...so you'll have to have to make the call as to how you like it...when I pull it... it is always very moist inside....
Good Luck..

Later
Richard


----------



## buckeyesmoker (Jun 29, 2006)

vulcan thanks for the reply.

Now, does anyone have a good recipe for smoked salmon & dill spread? I found some on the Internet, but I'd like to try a recipe from this group first, if one's to be had!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 29, 2006)

buckeye...

The seasoning I use on salmon is....leave the skin on...coat the fillet with evoo...then i use the McCormick Garlic Pepper Seasoning grinder...and then sprinkle dill weed on top also...it's not a dill  spread...but it's dill weed...smoked with cherry wood...real nice flavor....and no I don't brine the fish first either.. 

Enjoy

Richard


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Buckeye, 

Why don't you post the link to that dill spread that you have?  My wife is ready for some Salmon :D .  If anyone else posts one then we can choose. 8) .


----------



## buckeyesmoker (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Cajun,
I found several that looked good:
Recipe-zaar Salmon, Dill, and Cream Cheese Spread
Cooks.com Smoked Salmon Dip

The one that came the closest to what I was looking for:
All Recipes Smoked Salmon Spread

So I combined it with some others and came up with this (which I haven't tried yet, but my virtual 'cook's taster' imagines it would be pretty good:
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened 
12 ounces smoked salmon, chopped 
3 dashes Worcestershire sauce 
3 drops hot pepper sauce 
2 tablespoons chopped green onion
2 teaspoons fresh-squeezed lemon juice
1 teaspoon prepared horseradish
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill
Salt and ground black pepper to taste

In a medium bowl, stir cream cheese until it is no longer
in a hard form. Add other ingredients and stir. Season to
taste with salt and pepper; chill 'til flavors meld, about
1 hour or preferably overnight. 

Can be served with crackers or small slices of bread. Delicious!
(Dip can be covered and refrigerated for up to 2 days.) 

Now I'm looking for any improvements and suggestions!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, that looks good.  Maybe a little more hot sauce and horseradish?


----------



## buckeyesmoker (Jul 7, 2006)

My thinking, too!! That recipe had just enough to flavor.

The hot sauce I use is homemade by a friend, and he puts habanero in it. It's wicked stuff.

Horseradish to me is like garlic, if I add it to something, I like to taste it.

I'd probably go a little heavier on both.


----------

